# Undercoating Suggestions



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

So I want to beat winter and undercoat 4 trucks. Anyone have any suggestions of a GOOD product to use? I had used that spray on bed line in aerosol cans and surprisingly it help up pretty well but I am looking for something heavier duty. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

I had my truck done at ziebart on rt23. Forget exact price but they have two options. One is for all nooks and crannies plus the undercarriage. The other is just the undercarriage. They will also warranty for rust. I'm happy so far. Just got it done in June. Also have yearly inspection and touch up.


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

I had my truck done at ziebart on rt23. Forget exact price but they have two options. One is for all nooks and crannies plus the undercarriage. The other is just the undercarriage. They will also warranty for rust. I'm happy so far. Just got it done in June. Also have yearly inspection and touch up.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bar and chain oil mixed with clearcoat...2006 Ford here and the truck is still rust free.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

I've read the decent bar and chain oil will also help stop or significant slow down existing rust. I'm going to try it this year along with fluid film, try to get another year out of some of the body work on my 2000 Chevy before i decide and trade it in or spend some decent $$ money on professional body work.

Not sure if this all belongs in the strobe forum?


----------



## Ryank (Oct 26, 2011)

had a buddy of mine go to ziebart i think he said it was about 45 miles from here, and it was around 600 and they guarantee it for a long time, just has to be inspected annually which is 60 dollars. sounds a like good plan, i think i'm going to get my 2010 f350 done, and my maybe 97 7.3


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I heard of ziebart, but I have 3 full time employees and 2 p/t that can tackle this project. I opted to purchase 3M undercoating in spray cans. I will let you know in the spring how it held up. I know 3M is known to make great products.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

http://www.rhomar.com/products/armour-seal/


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

Ziebart is a scam, I had used it on two prior trucks that were purchased used and had no undercoating on them. I saw rust start up and took it back for the check ups. They just spray over the rust, you think all is well because you see black under your truck... Fast forward to my present truck, 2012 F250 bought brand new at dealer located next door to Ziebart shop. Truck had 2 miles on it, driven by me on the test drive after the truck was unloaded at the dealer. I take extreme care of all my vehicle's and equipment due to there cost and replacement value. Have had the truck in for both yearly inspections and touch ups. Crawled under truck on Saturday and noticed every seam in the cab and rockers had rust bleeding through the Ziebart, scraped some of the coating only to find surface rust all over the same areas just hidden by the coating. This truck was spotless before it went to Ziebart, like I said it had 2 miles on it and never was driven in bad conditions before they treated it. The warranty they give you is for only 10 years and stops after that, has to complete rust through also...:crying:

I say its a crock, I will never fall for that hokey crap again...run my friends run...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

cat320;1824605 said:


> http://www.rhomar.com/products/armour-seal/


If that's anything like the stuff on one of my trucks its nasty when you need to do work on the trucks. You are covered in the crap. If you are a white guy you will look like a black guy after. Holds in the moisture actually.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

*prep*

I think everyone has a point, I have a lot of old trks, I bought my 1997 new, first thing I purchased large spray cans from a company in new jersey called "crest east coast", product is called Rubber coat. also each can comes with an extension to shoot in hard to reach areas. This stuff is good and it flexs, I have done my 1997 and 1999 Toyota Tacoma since new, in fact the 1999 Toyota was never recalled for frame issues,,,,,too much undercoat, I live in NH, however, I am able to have floor drains in our shop and the trucks are washed down after each storm, I apply each fall, average truck will take 10-14 cans, to get everywhere possible. PREP is key, make sure truck is dry as possible underneath. lol was is this thread under strobes??


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

lights rust too,lol


----------

